# ampersand



## anbuma (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a design fro an ampersand(&)in cross stitch.i have alphabet books but none have this in them.


----------



## user64822 (Jun 21, 2012)

I found this:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/52787709/and-ampersand-cross-stitch-pattern


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I just googled and there are free patterns available. Just search for "free ampersand cross stitch pattern"


----------



## anbuma (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

anbuma said:


> Does anyone have a design fro an ampersand(&)in cross stitch.i have alphabet books but none have this in them.


Here are some from different fonts.


----------

